# Erie haunters get some love!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Motel Sixx and myself had an early treat last night as a local news crew tracked both of us down and did some interviews and took some footage. Dave sent them to my house and while my set up has just started, the reporter said she'll come back Halloween night and get some good film. Dave's place looks amazing already. Nice to get some early press and this might up our numbers a bit too! lewlew and I have already talked about setting up a good scare for any news reporter that shows up! muahahaha!!!

http://www.erietvnews.com/story/26731214/hair-raising-erie-homes-decked-out-for-halloween


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link on fbook this morning. I think you are right about upping your candy orders! We're gonna need it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Thanks for the link on fbook this morning. I think you are right about upping your candy orders! We're gonna need it!


You know it buddy!! The reporter and even the cameraman were really psyched when I was telling them what we were doing this year. She said she works the evening shift on Halloween and is definitely coming back, I suggested that maybe they could follow a group through to catch the reactions and they thought that would be great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for getting the coverage! Just don't forget to post coverage they give you Halloween night.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is SO AWESOME Jerry! Wow! It seems like every year I get to see you on television...when are they going to start paying you? Sounds like Erie, PA is the place to be on Halloween this year! Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to rock the holiday, Erie Haunters!:jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

That's awesome Jerry, hope y'all have a great Halloween night!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Well deserved recognition all around. I'm most excited to see that haunters are being recognized for being excessive and celebrating early. All of us haunters stay ahead of the curve and set the bar high. This is what we all do and we all love. Thanks to the local media for showcasing how big a deal Halloween and haunting is becoming. BTW DeeDee Sun is taller than I thought!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Well deserved recognition all around. I'm most excited to see that haunters are being recognized for being excessive and celebrating early. All of us haunters stay ahead of the curve and set the bar high. This is what we all do and we all love. Thanks to the local media for showcasing how big a deal Halloween and haunting is becoming. BTW DeeDee Sun is taller than I thought!


Well said, Dave! Channel 12 news is on top of the haunt scene and they always do some good coverage. You and I just happen to be close by so they know they don't have to drive very far to see some good action! I sense more home haunts in the offing over the next few years, which is only a good thing!:jol:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Well said, Dave! Channel 12 news is on top of the haunt scene and they always do some good coverage. You and I just happen to be close by so they know they don't have to drive very far to see some good action! I sense more home haunts in the offing over the next few years, which is only a good thing!:jol:


Hey according to them we are 'a block away' hahahah ya north to South, 11 blocks east to west.

I agree this should promote the other haunts. Reporter said she heard of me from guy on 5th and Wayne. That's quite the distance.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice job on the camera presence Dave! You guys got a lot of good coverage! Plus some really great looks within the haunt! Pretty cool that they went from haunt to haunt to get their coverage.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Nice job on the camera presence Dave! You guys got a lot of good coverage! Plus some really great looks within the haunt! Pretty cool that they went from haunt to haunt to get their coverage.


Thanks Mark! Had to rush home from work. Seems like local media finally gets it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*lewlew and jdubbya; media whores!!*

So another local channel came over tonight and caught both of us for some air time!
Fun times!!

http://www.yourerie.com/news/news-a...rings-the-spooks/15470/2vinXJHN6keg4M0L4-r-GQ


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

More great eerie coverage. For 30 years I've felt Erie should mar ket itself as the Halloween capital because of its name and lore. We're getting there! Kit kats for all! Good article my brothers!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so happy that both of you are getting the appreciation that you deserve. It was cool that they incorporated Mark into the interview.

To be honest Jerry, I have seen a dramatic increase in your excitement level between the end of last year and the beginning of this year's set-up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> More great eerie coverage. For 30 years I've felt Erie should mar ket itself as the Halloween capital because of its name and lore. We're getting there! Kit kats for all! Good article my brothers!


Thanks Dave. What's kind of interesting, yet sad, is the number of local haunts that have folded; Belle Valley quit doing theirs for lack of manpower. Wesleyville Halls of Fear shuttered after last year. There used to be a dozen haunted attractions here but now, other than the overpriced Eeriebyss, it seems like the home haunters are picking up the slack. Mark and I are having conversations about the possibility of doing something commercial next year, providing we have the help, location and backing. Who knows!:jol:



ATLfun said:


> I am so happy that both of you are getting the appreciation that you deserve. It was cool that they incorporated Mark into the interview.
> 
> To be honest Jerry, I have seen a dramatic increase in your excitement level between the end of last year and the beginning of this year's set-up.


The reporter called me last week to come over and do a story so we arranged it when we'd be setting up. He told me that when he got the assignment he was thinking to himself "OK, some guy with some Halloween decorations. How good can THIS be." When he got out of the car you could hear him talking to his cameraman saying "holy crap! I never saw anything like this at a residence!" He spent close to 45 minutes walking around, taking footage and just BS'ing with Mark and I. He's coming back on Halloween to get some action footage too. Mark was a reluctant participant but we're in this together and he nailed it when he said the screams are the gauge of how well we did our job! I think my own enthusiasm is a direct result of having such and able partner. If it weren't for Mark, Eerie Manor would not be what it is this year. I'm blessed to have Mark's help, support, ideas and skills. I think a lot of us haunters are a one man show, but having a like minded assistant makes all the difference.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay for Jerry & Mark! That was such a good news story and you both did so well in front to the camera. Very impressive guys, and Erie Manor looks amazing. And just think, you still have three days to go! I love what you said Jerry about hoping to inspire more people to create home haunts and get excited about Halloween. From your lips to the masses, it'd be so great if seeing Halloween decorations at EVERY house became the norm. I'm proud to know you guys, you make my Halloween heart happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You were both very poised in front of the camera, as was your graveyard:jol:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I tried for years to get them the media to come to Road's End. Guess I just needed to get media-darling jdubbya as a spokesperson! To be honest, Jerry said so many great things about what it means to be a home haunter and a Halloween enthusiast. The segment could have much longer with just him.

I also want to add that I am very grateful to be a part of this and appreciative of jubbya and Mrs. dubbya for letting me help haunt up Eerie Manor. The two of us have had some really great conversations about where we would like to take our haunting. It could get very interesting!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.erietvnews.com/clip/10800055/haunted-house-2300p103114

Two local channels came over and spent over an hour at our haunt doing interviews and even a walk through. We got them both good!
Here's a clip from one station..


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice coverage. Been waiting to hear how it went.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Jerry, Jessica starr from wjet posted it on Facebook at 5 On Friday along with your address AGAIN lol. I just saw it ten minutes ago.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

"Go in there and come out alive!"

You guys Rock! Haunt on!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay for you guys! Sounds like your visitors loved what you did.


----------

